# Corner Sander at Aldi



## martinka (8 Jun 2013)

Not having any woodworking tools [1] other than the scroll saws, my sander was a piece of wood with some sandpaper glued to it. Yesterday I was in Aldi and decided to buy a little 'corner' sander and a pack of sanding sheets for a total of 15 quid. I've just been trying it out and it's brilliant for what I need. If anyone else is in my position I can definitely recommend it.

[1] Not strictly true, I have a 4"x6" belt/disc sander but I only use it for metal. I'd have to keep changing the belt to use it for wood as the bits of metal now embedded in the belt would rip the wood to bits.

Martin


----------



## Baldhead (8 Jun 2013)

Martin

Nothing wrong with cheaper tools from Aldi/Lidl etc, I have bought from both. A friend bought a SDS drill from Netto, it got a hell of a lot of use, he burnt the motor out while it was still under guarantee, he took it back to the store and was given a replacement, believe it or not he paid less than £40 for it.

Remember to keep your receipt because some of there things have a 3 year guarantee.

BH


----------



## martinka (8 Jun 2013)

Hi BH, 

I have a box full of cheap tools from Aldi/Lidl/Netto, including the SDS drill which paid for itself with one use. I also bought a compressor which has been in everyday use for about 3 years now. My biggest purchase was a computer that was cheap enough that it wasn't practical to build my own again. That computer will be 5 years old this year and is still good enough to play a big game that was only released last September. Yep, 63 years old and still playing shoot 'em ups on my computer. :mrgreen: 

Martin.


----------



## geoff3 (8 Jun 2013)

Hi Martin,
I* also like Aldi tools great prices and great guantee.
Nowt wrong with playing on your puter,
I`am 73 and enjoy my flight sim on the puter, helps keep my old
brain box ticking over........geoff3.......


----------

